# Dewey's Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce....



## flash (Aug 27, 2008)

....A.K.A The Poor Man's Bar-b-Que Sauce.













DeweysDirtRoad0001.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 11, 2013






I LOVE this stuff on Pork and Chicken. Surprising that with no real vinegar, if warmed, it has a great vinegar flavor. Dewey said that is due to the Trappey's Hot Sauce, which is vinegar based. Don't want as much vinegar flavor, don't warm it up. I also found you can substitute the Cholula Hot Sauce and the Bar-b-Que Sauces used. Dew seems to follow the credo....buy what's cheap. LOL, I guess so, we found the Trappey's for as little as .37 cents a bottle.

*Dewey's Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce*

2 lemons (zested, juiced, and cut into 1/8's)
1 medium bell pepper, (diced in 1/2 inch chunks)
½ onion, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons Montreal Pork Rub (just my preference) (used Jeff's rub last time)
6 oz butter
12 oz. TEXAS PETE Honey Mustard Sauce
32 oz of Sure Fine Original BBQ sauce(Substitute what's available if necessary)
4 oz. White Cooking wine
6 oz. Trappey's Bull hot sauce
Cholula Hot Sauce to taste (Get this in the Mexican section of the grocery)
3-4 oz. of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey (He likes Makers Mark) ( I like Old Wiser)
Combine in boiler or pan and simmer for 1-2 hours (The longer the better and I put the pan on the smoker this weekend for added smoke flavor.)
Strain and serve warm with Pork or chicken

*Harvest Time or Cattlemen’s is good BBQ sauce base to use.*
Harvey's "store brand" products are labeled sure-fine or Harvey’s.

Add butter, lemons and white wine first, followed by peppers and onions


*This is my go to Pork and Chicken sauce while I like Jeff's for Chicken and Beef. Hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## desertlites (Aug 27, 2008)

sounds real good Flash-thanks-we like cheap too


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Now's that's one to try on a holiday weekend, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2008)

I think you'll like it guys. Not sure if you have ever heard of Blue Front. Its a South Florida treat my wife craves. If we can't find it, this is as close as it gets.


----------



## solar (Aug 28, 2008)

Flash, that sauce looks really good, love trying new sauces so I made a copy, but with all the ingredients, I wouldn't exactly call it cheap.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't make alot of sauces, but I will try this one, it sounds like my kind of sauce.

I usuall buy sauces from the bbq joints I stop at on trips, sort of a collection of memories. 
but thanks to all the fine chefs on SMF, I am making my own a bit more often.


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2008)

Well not too bad. I mean how much is an onion, bell pepper and two lemons cost? The Trappeys was a whole .37 cents. The Texas Pete at $1 plus. The bar-b-que sauce I used was under $1.00 also, but I did need two. Actually when we went over the list of ingridents, the only things we needed to pick up were the Lemons and Bell Pepper. Everything else we already had. Considering it makes close to 55 ozs. of sauce, I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## solar (Aug 28, 2008)

True, but I'm a beer guy, so I'd have to buy the bourbon......


----------



## flash (Jan 27, 2012)

I see my old photo disappeared. I was making up a batch today, using a few different things and thought I would add a couple.



















Really quite a difference in this sauce when served warmed or at room temperature.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 11, 2013)

was wondering if u used couple ounces of each bourbon but with last pic guess not


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting way to doctor up the store bought sauce!

Quite a few ingredients added.  I may have to give this a try though I've never heard of Harvey's or Super Fine.

Bill


----------



## flash (Aug 11, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Interesting way to doctor up the store bought sauce!
> 
> Quite a few ingredients added.  I may have to give this a try though I've never heard of Harvey's or Super Fine.
> 
> Bill


Added the missing photo at start. Harveys is just a local store in the Georgia area. Most of the stuff you should be able to find easily. Still one of my go to sauces.


----------

